# Canadian Thanksgiving



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

I understand from Canadian friends/family that it encompasses the entire weekend and isn't just one day. They're flexible so it makes it easier for people to visit more than one side of the family or to visit family a reasonable driving distance away.. And they don't all rush off to shop right after dinner, whichever day of the weekend they choose to have dinner. Sounds good to me. Please pass the turkey...

In any case, to all our Canadian friends, Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

That’s right and thank you kindly. 
My husband and I have a bird in the oven with all the fixings along with gf cake and dairy free ice cream. 

I will take photos later and yes we do celebrate all weekend long. Dieting now is almost impossible.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s right and thank you kindly.
> My husband and I have a bird in the oven with all the fixings along with gf cake and dairy free ice cream.
> 
> I will take photos later and yes we do celebrate all weekend long. Dieting now is almost impossible.


What time should we be there? LOL


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> What time should we be there? LOL


Anytime.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

Turkey already done?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Turkey already done?


Yes! Almost. 
If not I’ll be eating dessert first.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

Dessert first sounds good to me!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving Canadian friends!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Canadian friends!


My man is eating apple pie and his own favour of ice cream.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Canadian friends!


Yes. One of each, please, but the tourtiere first (after the turkey); the others for dessert.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian members and their families!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2019)

The pumpkin pie with whipped cream is missing.

That's what I will be baking today.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

I love pumpkin pie but my man doesn’t so we each get our own desserts.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 13, 2019)

OMG! Decadent! This thread is decadent.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> The pumpkin pie with whipped cream is missing.
> 
> That's what I will be baking today.


Why yes! Yes. The pumpkin pie and whipped cream is missing. There was such an assortment that I didn't even notice. Thanks for pointing that out. What time should I be at your house for dessert?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

Pecos said:


> OMG! Decadent! This thread is decadent.


A little decadence never hurt anybody. Dig in!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I love pumpkin pie but my man doesn’t so we each get our own desserts. ❤


LOL. any man who doesn't love pumpkin pie is missing an important gene.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Why yes! Yes. The pumpkin pie and whipped cream is missing. There was such an assortment that I didn't even notice. Thanks for pointing that out. What time should I be at your house for dessert?


Come about midnight. I'm having a lot of trouble with this recipe. I'm making it from scratch from a pie pumpkin. Never again.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Come about midnight. I'm having a lot of trouble with this recipe. I'm making it from scratch from a pie pumpkin. Never again.


Well, fiddlesticks. At midnight I'll be, as my daddy used to say, pounding my ear. You can have my piece of the pie. If you'd asked, I'd have told you...I did that once. Once.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Pecos said:


> LOL. any man who doesn't love pumpkin pie is missing an important gene.


Agree.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Come about midnight. I'm having a lot of trouble with this recipe. I'm making it from scratch from a pie pumpkin. Never again.



Seriously? That’s ambitious of you but much easier using canned.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

Actually...a man who doesn't love pumpkin pie is a blessing. It leaves more for me.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2019)

*Enjoy!!   

*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 13, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving. I love the idea of spreading the holiday out over the weekend. Keesha your dinner looks delicious. Is that your home among the trees? So pretty.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2019)

In case anyone asks. Canadians celebrate Thanksgiving in October because we are on the metric system.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 14, 2019)

Really Camper6!  We have been celebrating Thanksgiving long before
we started to use the metric system!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> Really Camper6!  We have been celebrating Thanksgiving long before
> we started to use the metric system!


Only in Quebec.


----------



## jujube (Oct 14, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving.  May you gobble til you wobble!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I'm having a lot of trouble with this recipe. I'm making it from scratch from a pie pumpkin. Never again.





GeorgiaXplant said:


> If you'd asked, I'd have told you...I did that once. Once.





Keesha said:


> Seriously? That’s ambitious of you but much easier using canned.



I tried it years ago, as well. 

 A real pumpkin is too watery.  
I guess it would work better and be good, tasty and nutritious, IF one simmered the cooked (fresh) pumpkin, long enough (for hours perhaps?) to remove moisture.
  That is probably what they do with the canned pumpkin and canned squash.  It's more concentrated. 
So for pie, it's much, MUCH easier, better consistency for any baking, and still very good.

Happy holiday weekend, to Canadian friends.

Though that was sneaky, to have that pie ready during the night, so that many of us guests, missed our slice!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> In case anyone asks. Canadians celebrate Thanksgiving in October because we are on the metric system.



In case anyone asks, in the U.S., we observe it in late November, because we are terrific procrastinators.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 14, 2019)

I had to google Flapper Pie as I have never heard of it. It's made in the Prairies, that's why. It does sound good. We had our Thanksgiving Dinner at my daughter's yesterday: turkey and gravy, dressing, roasted potatoes, carrot dish, brussel sprouts (yuck), salad, rolls and for dessert: pumpkin pie ( I passed by), apple crumble pie (I ate), fruit tray and Greek donuts.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 14, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Actually...a man who doesn't love pumpkin pie is a blessing. It leaves more for me.


I love my wife's pumpkin pie so much that I get it for my birthday instead of cake.
.... and one candle is sufficient at my age, ... no need for a lot of clutter.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I tried it years ago, as well.
> 
> A real pumpkin is too watery.
> I guess it would work better and be good, tasty and nutritious, IF one simmered the cooked (fresh) pumpkin, long enough (for hours perhaps?) to remove moisture.
> ...


The recipe called for a cup of milk but it looked too watery so I added half a cup. Still too watery so I added corn starch and simmered it till it thickened. The filling thickened overnight. It tasted great but I will just buy the canned stuff from now on. It just takes too much time. The whipped cream saved it.


----------



## 911 (Oct 15, 2019)

I do not like pumpkin pie. Instead, my wife makes Apple pie just for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> The recipe called for a cup of milk but it looked too watery so I added half a cup. Still too watery so I added corn starch and simmered it till it thickened. The filling thickened overnight. It tasted great but I will just buy the canned stuff from now on. It just takes too much time. The whipped cream saved it.


You have to bake the large cuts of pumpkin in the oven until caramelizes. Not boil.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 15, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. I love the idea of spreading the holiday out over the weekend. Keesha your dinner looks delicious. Is that your home among the trees? So pretty.


Thank you Ruth. 
We turned the bird upside down. That way the breasts stay moist. 

No it isn’t our house but ratter some houses around us. It’s too bad my phone battery died bevatssvi would have gotten some fabulous shots. The sun was settling, casting a golden hue over everything. 

Cute donkeys in the foreground with colourful trees standing out in the background. 
I haven’t wanted my camera so badly as I did the other day.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 15, 2019)

Here are some pictures of leaves off of our property and around the area


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2019)

Pumpkin, blueberry, apple, l


RadishRose said:


> You have to bake the large cuts of pumpkin in the oven until caramelizes. Not boil.


I follow the recipe for a pie. If I'm just going to eat any squash or pumpkin I roast it in the oven.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 10, 2020)

To all Fellow Canadians and those celebrating all of our Blessings. Though, will be a different way of giving our thanks with Family and Friends this year, our thankfulness will be the same and much more. ENJOY Your BLESSED Weekend.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2020)

We'll be ordering in a Thanksgiving meal this year, as my daughter goes to her in-laws this year for Thanksgiving (gotta give equal time). We have them for Christmas. 

I'm looking forward to dressing/stuffing, and especially pumpkin pie!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 10, 2020)

To all our Canadian neighbors:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 10, 2020)

Have a great day!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving,    to  all  our  friends  up  North ..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 10, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I tried it years ago, as well.
> 
> A real pumpkin is too watery.
> I guess it would work better and be good, tasty and nutritious, IF one simmered the cooked (fresh) pumpkin, long enough (for hours perhaps?) to remove moisture.
> ...


I think you can put the pumpkin in a towel or maybe it’s cheesecloth and squeeze the excess moisture out.  I believe my daughter, who cooks, said she does this or something like this.  I am a bad cook and have a bad memory.  But this sounds right.


----------



## Wren (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Jules (Oct 10, 2020)

@Camper6  Did you ever eat your pie?  I used to bake, smash, strain & do a whole lot more straining.  I see they sell pumpkins for pies now.  From scratch is so much better.  

I’ve been using the same recipe from Better Homes since my 20s.  Haven’t made one in years but this year I’m craving a pie, even if it’s just for the two of us.  Now I need to buy a can of milk.  I have the can of pumpkin.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2020)

I oil  and roast the pumpkin first also. When cooled , purée it and add other ingredients including some starch to get the consistency needed however this year I’m getting purchased pies. Too lazy at the moment. Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends. 
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.foo...y-fuller/from-scratch-pumpkin-pie-2251073.amp


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 10, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> The recipe called for a cup of milk but it looked too watery so I added half a cup. Still too watery so I added corn starch and simmered it till it thickened. The filling thickened overnight. It tasted great but I will just buy the canned stuff from now on. It just takes too much time. The whipped cream saved it.


Walmart had great pies on sale.  2 for $10 including pecan, apple, and pumpkin.

I tried the pecan first.  It was good but really too sweet.  I shared it with the neighbours.

The pumpkin I ate in stages.  I love pumpkin and squash and sweet potatoes also.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 10, 2020)

Jules said:


> @Camper6  Did you ever eat your pie?  I used to bake, smash, strain & do a whole lot more straining.  I see they sell pumpkins for pies now.  From scratch is so much better.
> 
> I’ve been using the same recipe from Better Homes since my 20s.  Haven’t made one in years but this year I’m craving a pie, even if it’s just for the two of us.  Now I need to buy a can of milk.  I have the can of pumpkin.


Evaporated milk and not the 2% stuff.

Yes I ate the pie.  The spices make the pumpkin pies.  

Yes the pie pumpkins are smaller than the jack o lanterns.

I think it's a crime to throw away all those pumpkins just for decoration at Halloween.

That's a lot of good food gone to waste.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Evaporated milk and not the 2% stuff.
> Yes I ate the pie.  The spices make the pumpkin pies.
> Yes the pie pumpkins are smaller than the jack o lanterns.
> I think it's a crime to throw away all those pumpkins just for decoration at Halloween.
> That's a lot of good food gone to waste.


They could be donated to farms. Pigs love pumpkins .. maybe goats too (?)


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 10, 2020)

They go for composting. So it's not a total loss.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 10, 2020)

Pecos said:


> OMG! Decadent! This thread is decadent.


We Canucks are a decadent people. we invented poutine, Nanaimo bars, now in several flavours, and butter tarts


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 10, 2020)

Happy CanadianThanksgiving.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 10, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Evaporated milk and not the 2% stuff.
> 
> Yes I ate the pie.  The spices make the pumpkin pies.
> 
> ...


Camper if you find a couple of bargain pie pumpkins use them whole for decorations and bake them after Halloween

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/10/baked-sugar-pumpkin-with-brown-sugar-egg-cust.html

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/sausage-rice-stuffed-pumpkins/


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Oct 11, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> We Canucks are a decadent people. we invented poutine, Nanaimo bars, now in several flavours, and butter tarts


Decadent?  Canada is noted as the Ned Flanders of the continent.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2020)

_Happy Thanksgiving 2020 to all our Canadian friends and their families!_

_




_​


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Decadent?  Canada is noted as the Ned Flanders of the continent.


Perhaps not here on the west  coast


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 11, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Canadian friends!



I have never heard of maple pie, but it sounds like something I would love to try. 

As the OP said (and I quote...): *to all our Canadian friends, Happy Thanksgiving*.

Tony


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 11, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps not here on the west  coast


I'll give you a pass. Vancouver is more like Homer Simpson.

But not Victoria.  They still drink tea in the afternoon?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I'll give you a pass. Vancouver is more like Homer Simpson.
> 
> But not Victoria.  They still drink tea in the afternoon?


Rarely. Now trending, sipping lavender infused hipster concoctions out of designer mason jars. De rigeur in the city of the newlywed and the nearly dead


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2020)

_At the very least, Celebrate with a feast!_


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 13, 2020)

I didn't know that Canadians celebrated Thanksgiving.  I've always thought of Canadians as our more mature cousins to the north.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I didn't know that Canadians celebrated Thanksgiving.  I've always thought of Canadians as our more mature cousins to the north.


That's why we don't celebrate as close to Christmas as you do


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> That's why we don't celebrate as close to Christmas as you do


Oh, I would have thought it was because your harvest ended sooner because it's colder there.  Gee whiz, gosh.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 13, 2020)

I invited 2 guests for thanksgiving supper, told them to come early if they wanted.
A turkey and a pumpkin.
Neither one showed up..........HOW RUDE.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 13, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I invited 2 guests for thanksgiving supper, told them to come early if they wanted.
> A turkey and a pumpkin.
> Neither one showed up..........HOW RUDE.



I had to read that more than once.  Fortunately for me, I finally got it or my response would have been quite different (sympathetic to you...).  

Nice one!!  

Tony


----------



## Jules (Oct 13, 2020)

MickaC said:


> A turkey and a pumpkin.
> Neither one showed up..........HOW RUDE.


 I had to reread that several times.  Very funny.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I didn't know that Canadians celebrated Thanksgiving.  I've always thought of Canadians as our more mature cousins to the north.


More mature? 
Yeah sure.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> More mature?
> Yeah sure.


And here I was hoping....


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> And here I was hoping....


Maybe with the others.


----------

